# going to tualip casino tommorow



## timv (Dec 17, 2010)

does anyone no of any good marine supply stores over there ?


----------



## timv (Dec 17, 2010)

in the area going to get away.....


----------



## zhasan (Oct 28, 2010)

I know of one in bellingham.. I think its Clarks feed and seed. Its on Railroad avenue in downtown bellingham.


----------



## timv (Dec 17, 2010)

thank you gggggggggggg



zhasan said:


> I know of one in bellingham.. I think its Clarks feed and seed. Its on Railroad avenue in downtown bellingham.


----------



## onefishtwofish (Apr 21, 2010)

you r optimistic you will have money left to buy fish stuff after the casino is finished with you..................


----------



## timv (Dec 17, 2010)

nope smarter then that casino took a twenty off me....... but the clark feed and seed very cool prices are the same but that is one busy store.......



onefishtwofish said:


> you r optimistic you will have money left to buy fish stuff after the casino is finished with you..................


----------

